# 15 Hours in the stand



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

And saw no deer. I really thought with the cooler weather this weekend that they would be moving. Saw alot of deer last weekend in the rain just no shots that i was comfortable taking. Leon county 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I feel your pain. Had three blow during the week, but none would show themselves. Only one archer got a shot (and missed) all week.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Had a doe at 22 yards but she was young, so I let her pass. Had a deer down wind, likely a doe with her fawn, that kept winding me and blowing for about an hours. I'm pretty sure she chased everything else off.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Stretch said:


> Had a doe at 22 yards but she was young, so I let her pass. Had a deer down wind, likely a doe with her fawn, that kept winding me and blowing for about an hours. I'm pretty sure she chased everything else off.


Man that sounds like my weekend!! Just had 2 small young does come by could have killed both (and thats what it would have taken to make a hole deer) but let them walk.
First deer all weekend that have been in bow range and not blowing!!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I would have been happy just hearing one. Lol makes for a long wknd when you don't see anything. Heres to next wknd maybe it will be better. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Rock Springs. Same story. Three of us saw a total of 3 deer, and that was one guy. The other two saw nada.


----------



## corby jane (Jul 28, 2010)

*This will make you CRY!*

I'm new at bowhunting, 62 yr old with trifocals. My best friend was kind enough to let me hunt his property. We have been out a number of time this year (both before front and after). He has seen nada; I have shot at 1 eigtht pointer, 2 different spikes, and a doe. Missed all except 1 spike was a bad hit (backstrap area & ran off with arrow). I must not be compensating for the elevation; 12-15 ft. And I'm talking 15 to 20 yards.
Sure is easy to hit target but miss game!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Not a good excuse. If your stand is 15' and you are shooting 15 yards (which would be the steepest angle available from you numbers), the compensation for your height and angle is less than one yard.

15'=5 yards.
5X5= 25= height
15X15= 225= hypotenuse (line of sight distance to your target-range finder reading)
225-25=200
square foot of 200= 14.14 yds= horizontal distance over which gravity acts on the arrow

Less than one yard. 

Most people totally overestimate the effect of shooting at an angle. For archers, the line of sight distance has to be pretty long, and the height needs to be very high, for it to make a noticeable difference.

For a 25 yard line of sight distance, it takes a 35 degree angle to make a 5 yard difference in horizontal distance.

In other words if your range finder shows 25 yards to the target, and you were shooting downwards at a 35 degree angle, you should shoot the shot for 20 yards. 35 degrees is very extreme. I would venture to say, that for the average blind, and shooting within normal bow range, the difference in line of sight and "shoot for" distance will be less than 3 yards. I've gone outside with my range finder, shot horizontal distance to a tree, then shot up the tree 20-30 ft, and diff is 2-3 yards.

By the time you figure this out in the field, your deer is gone.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Jammer the bow he is shooting is a fairly old compound, its not a cam bow. He has quite a bit of an arched trajectory to it.

I think after all the activity he is getting on stand this year will finally convince him its time to upgrade! lol

If he doesnt, then he may find me sitting in his stand in the next few days if I am still not seeing anything at mine! lol


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Friday evening I saw two yearlings, let them walk.

Saturday morning I saw two even smaller ones, and a spike axis (which we can't shoot).

Saturday evening I saw a medium sized doe, but she had a tiny spotted fawn with her, so I let her walk.

We are not seeing any mature deer at all. One guy killed an eight point earlier, the rack was not huge, but he said it was older with a big body.

Been really slow the first two weekends, and I am thinking about staying home and skipping one.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Shaky said:


> Jammer the bow he is shooting is a fairly old compound, its not a cam bow. He has quite a bit of an arched trajectory to it.
> 
> I think after all the activity he is getting on stand this year will finally convince him its time to upgrade! lol
> 
> If he doesnt, then he may find me sitting in his stand in the next few days if I am still not seeing anything at mine! lol


 Maybe invest in a crossbow until he is more proficient with a compound.

That many misses equates to lack of practice and or confidence with what is in his hand. Not meant to be negative at all but you need to be fundamentally sound with whatever your weapon of choice is.

If you spend all your time shooting targets from a flat level and think you will get to an elevated position and expect the same results, it will end up with frustrated experiences more times than none.

I love my ground blinds


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

corby jane said:


> I'm new at bowhunting, 62 yr old with trifocals. My best friend was kind enough to let me hunt his property. We have been out a number of time this year (both before front and after). He has seen nada; I have shot at 1 eigtht pointer, 2 different spikes, and a doe. Missed all except 1 spike was a bad hit (backstrap area & ran off with arrow). I must not be compensating for the elevation; 12-15 ft. And I'm talking 15 to 20 yards.
> Sure is easy to hit target but miss game!


I'll make it easy to understand.....You must bend at your waist anytime you shoot from a elevated position, you don't bend>>you miss high 6-8" period, the hyptnoose, wheels, cams, compound or longbow don't matter as much as bending....WW


----------



## corby jane (Jul 28, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, W.W.! I read the same thing on another website. That may be it. Going to practice from elevated position and try to remember to "bend at waist." Good Hunting to you!


----------

